# Therion DNA 166 Black with wood inlay



## VapingSquid (26/6/17)

Hullo!

Anyone have stock of the above? Seems they are like hens teeth...

Thanks!


----------



## Sir Vape (26/6/17)

We have the Rat and Coffee Pearl cover with wood inlays.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

